# Overheating :(



## Fidel (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello!
It so happened that start with the bad: (

Hedgehog seriously ill. Now it is not clear whether survive, but I'll try to do everything possible and not possible.
This weekend was very hot (about 85). On Monday, the hedgehog has become sluggish and not sociable. Nevertheless, even in the running wheel. Of ****roaches at first refused, but after a while he ate a little bit. On Tuesday, stopped running in the wheel, he threw up white foam and I took him to the vet (with experience of working with hedgehogs.) He was diagnosed as "heat stroke". The vet said that tests are not needed, so that everything is clear.
Just yesterday, Wednesday hedgehog is not very happy but a bit ate (a mouse, and four cricket).
Today, the hedgehog is almost stopped going, refuses to eat (I have to drink through a pipette to give glucose and beef). It is seen that the condition is very serious and it is incredibly hard. A lot of weight. Breathing shallow. Eyes half closed. Almost does not move.
Now pyayus though as that support the heart and breathing with the help of injections (veterinarian wrote a prescription, no initiative).
I do not know whether he can survive this night. I really hope that at least a small chance of recovery is. I'm very accustomed to it and can not imagine what would happen if he did not have the strength.

If anyone had experience with heat stroke, or may say something, please post the information. I do not rely on medication over the Internet, if the doctor threw up his hands.

Thank you very much for your support.

Take care of your pets. It's amazing animals.

Age 2 years, big-eared (in the attached photos). Weight: 300g now much smaller 
Diet: insects, little mice, vitamins, fruit (sometimes)


----------



## Fidel (Aug 9, 2012)

Visible improvement in the morning. There is a small appetite. He ate some insects and a little mouse. He drank from a syringe of glucose and a little medication. After half an hour threw up. Perhaps because of the drugs. Still weak, ill walk, pursing his hind legs. Injections continue to do so. I continue to do what you can ...
Apologies for the illiteracyI write through translator.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Can you get a second opinion from another vet? I don't have any experience with heat stroke but I don't think 85 degrees would cause it. I hope someone with more experience can help with some input. But I would go to a different vet asap. Hope your hedgie gets better.


----------



## CaylaHedgehog (Jul 5, 2012)

I've never had experience with overheating/heatstroke but if it's anything like humans shouldn't they just be almost lazy for a couple of days then perk up a bit? Please keep updating on your hedgies health id love to know if the little cute thing gets well again. I hope he gets better he's so adorable


----------



## Fidel (Aug 9, 2012)

Many thanks for your wishes.
As for the second opinion vet thought, but now no longer necessary. Begins to hiss and the hunt for crickets (as long as force is small, sometimes falls). While giving small portions. I continue to give injections to maintain the heart and circulatory system.
As for medication, and the dynamics of the disease, I will write as soon as the whole. As it turned out, many home hedgehogs were killed in those days because of the heat. Today, it is not hot. About 72 degrees.
I wish you good health!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

my animal room is kept at 85 degrees during the day (drops to 75 at night). no problems with my hogs. your hog doesnt seem to be an african pygmy, idk if they have different temperature ranges


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

Your hedgehog is sooo cute!

I really hope he feels better. I know my apartments gets to be 31 degrees Cecilius some days and Willow gets super hot and sometimes becomes quite light feeling. She likes when I place a frozen water bottle wrapped in a shirt, maybe that would help you little guy next time he starts to over heat. 

I would love to hear updates on how your hedgie is doing.


----------



## Fidel (Aug 9, 2012)

Slowly recovering. Walk more confident, but still weak appetite. I noticed that now only eat soft food (mice, worms). Eat a little. For crickets and ****roaches indifferent. I think that there is a violation of the digestive system .. Bad digest chitin. Tomorrow reception at the vet and see what will give advice


----------



## Fidel (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, now we can say that the health of normal. Today hedgehog interested in your normal diet (****roaches). How much time has passed, you can see to the publication of the first post.

So, in order:
The biggest danger:
1) Heart Failure
2) Violation / respiratory arrest
3) Metabolic
4) Stop the gastrointestinal tract

In order to maintain the functioning of the heart and respiration in acute were appointed:
1) Sulfocamphocainum 10% (0.1 ml twice a day for 3 days)
2) Dexamethasone (0.1 ml twice a day for 3 days)
3) sedative (2 times a day for 7 days)
4) Glucose, oral (3-5 ml every 3 hours 3-5 days)
5) Corvalol, oral (1/2 drop every 3 hours 3-5 days)

Recovery period:
1) Maintaining the circulatory system
2) Maintaining the liver: Essentiale or analogues (2 times a day 1/4 of the capsule for 21 days).
3) warmed baby food to restore appetite.

And most importantly, do not get sick!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm glad your hedgehog is feeling good again!  Thanks for posting the treatment orders and such as well, it's always interesting to read what is prescribed and how it works with how relatively new hedgehogs are in the pet world.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, that sounds like quite the list of medications and treatments for your hedgehog. I am glad he is much better. 

When my hedgehog appears to be very hot, I soak a flannel square in cold water, wring it out lightly, and place it on the floor near him. He doesn't lay on it directly, but he'll drape an arm or leg across it. Every once in a while when it starts to dry out, I will moisten it again with cool water under the tap. Also, I give him spoonfuls of cool water every few hours to make sure he is well hydrated. When he is hot, he doesn't like to get up and go drink water. He just lays around and sleeps all spread out so I worry about him getting thirsty very quickly, but not moving.

To avoid overheating due to sunlight, I make sure to give him lots of shady hiding places, such as his dome with the dome cover. The dome cover helps to keep in warmth when it's cold, but it also provides very good shade and keeps cool inside the dome (I put the cold towel inside the dome with him).

I have noticed that some hedgehog owners place a ceramic tile on the floor (the kind that feels cool to the touch). I think it gives the hedgie somewhere cool to lie down if he feels too hot. Make sure it is in a cool corner and not under the heat source.

To avoid overheating again, maybe get a fan and place it in the room. I like the ice pack idea that someone mentioned too for placing in the cage somewhere to keep the temperature cooler. Also, on hot days, maybe you can move his cage to the basement area or a different part of the house where it is cooler? Just an idea...


----------



## Fidel (Aug 9, 2012)

Dear Friends! Thank you very much for your support.
Tonight heart stopped beating our hedgehog.
So sorry. It happened transiently. Morning were overhauled by a veterinarian, the day was still an appetite. Evening ... became difficult to breathe. They took him to the veterinarian, but on the way he died of a heart attack.

So he was. 








_____








____









I wish you and your pet's health! Take care of your hedgehogs and take care of them. Appreciate every day life!


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. I can see how much you loved and cared for him. you did everything you could and he was lucky to have you.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  He was adorable and so well taken care of. RIP little guy.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this! RIP little one. He was so cute! My thoughts are with you.


----------

